# Uber is threatening to deactivate Drivers who liken TravisK to Hitler



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*https://m.facebook.com/Philalimodrivers/?tsid=0.6955064043868333&source=typeahead*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Please Retweet:*

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697380692548784128**







*


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

Lol that's hilarious.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Please tell me this isn't made up. What a hoot!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

The guy who posted doesn't know the difference between a dictator and a mass-murdering genocidal maniac.
I wouldn't have given him a warning. (but that's just me)


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Please tell me this isn't made up. What a hoot!


I wouldn't be posting & tweeting about this if I thought or know that the email from Uber was made up.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I wouldn't be posting & tweeting about this if I thought or know that the email from Uber was made up.


Not questioning you!!! It's just so perfect, a perfect Uberspeak email written for a ridiculous situation. One would think if they had any brains they would simply deactivate the account. One case of truth being funnier than fiction.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm no legal counsel, but wouldn't this lend grounds to a freedom of speech violation?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tradedate said:


> I'm no legal counsel, but wouldn't this lend grounds to a freedom of speech violation?


Nope. Uber isn't limiting anyone's free speech. Just because you can say pretty much whatever you want doesn't mean that they have to work with, hire or contract with anyone they don't want to.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nope. Uber isn't limiting anyone's free speech. Just because you can say pretty much whatever you want, doesn't mean that they have to work with, hire or contract with anyone they don't want to.


Yeah, but Uber spox said that Uber respects Drivers' First Amendment Rights.

*Uber Employee Appears To Record Protesting Drivers' License Plates, Denies Affiliation With Company*
_In relation to Monday's protest held by 200 or so drivers, a company spokesperson tells BuzzFeed that "Uber respects our partners' first amendment rights" and that they "do not - and have not - taken action against drivers who protest."_


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nope. Uber isn't limiting anyone's free speech. Just because you can say pretty much whatever you want, doesn't mean that they have to work with, hire or contract with anyone they don't want to.


If I'm threatened with deactivation because I say something my "contract partner" doesn't like, that sure sounds like limiting my free speech.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah, but Uber spox said that Uber respects Drivers' First Amendment Rights.
> 
> *Uber Employee Appears To Record Protesting Drivers' License Plates, Denies Affiliation With Company*
> _In relation to Monday's protest held by 200 or so drivers, a company spokesperson tells BuzzFeed that "Uber respects our partners' first amendment rights" and that they "do not - and have not - taken action against drivers who protest."_


I can respesct you - and still choose not to work with you (especially if you're libeling me).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tradedate said:


> If I'm threatened with deactivation because I say something my "contract partner" doesn't like, that sure sounds like limiting my free speech.


How? You're still free to say what you want.
If they say that they don't want to work with you anymore, how is that limiting your free speech?


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> How? You're still free to say what you want.
> If they say that they don't want to work with you anymore, how is that limiting your free speech?


Because I'm being threatened with retaliation by means of loss of business/income specifically for expressing my views.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe it's in the FUber contract that you can't disparage Uber on social media. I guess there are various degrees of disparage. Apparently comparing to Hitler is on the far end of their tolerance level.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Because I'm being threatened with retaliation by means of loss of business/income specifically for expressing my views.


Nope. Doesn't fly. The company is under no obligation to provide you a "means" to earn a "business/income". Choosing not to work with you as an indpendent contractor is not limiting your ability to work somewhere else. More likely, if you published a rant like that agasint the owner of the company that pays you, the 'celebrity' exception to libel laws would not apply and you could be sued by the company owner.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://m.facebook.com/Philalimodrivers/?tsid=0.6955064043868333&source=typeahead*
> 
> View attachment 27294


I've made a few MEMEs about Uber and Travis that people use a lot on twitter.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

sidewazzz said:


> 've made a few MEMEs about Uber and Travis that people use a lot on twitter.


Please post your memes on this thread, if haven't posted em there already:
*Uber Memes*


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Yeah, but Uber spox said that Uber respects Drivers' First Amendment Rights.
> 
> *Uber Employee Appears To Record Protesting Drivers' License Plates, Denies Affiliation With Company*
> _In relation to Monday's protest held by 200 or so drivers, a company spokesperson tells BuzzFeed that "Uber respects our partners' first amendment rights" and that they "do not - and have not - taken action against drivers who protest."_


ie. They got caught and know they can't get away with it. They weren't out there just looking around. They have a record of those cars lets see if the ratings fall on those drivers over the next few months.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Please post your memes on this thread, if haven't posted em there already:
> *Uber Memes*


Let's be careful out there...

Uber Driver Agreement - Dec 2015
2.4
Company retains the right to deactivate or otherwise restrict you from accessing or using the Driver App or the Uber Services in the event of a violation or alleged violation of this Agreement, *your disparagement of Company or any of its Affiliates*, *your act or omission that causes harm to Company's or its Affiliates' brand, reputation or business* as determined by Company in its sole discretion.​


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

tradedate said:


> I'm no legal counsel, but wouldn't this lend grounds to a freedom of speech violation?


First amendment is about govt making laws prohibiting freedom of speech. As well as laws regarding religion, freedom of the press, right to assemble etc. You mouth off about your company, you're not protected by first amendment.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

SlowBoat said:


> First amendment is about govt making laws prohibiting freedom of speech. As well as laws regarding religion, freedom of the press, right to assemble etc. You mouth off about your company, you're not protected by first amendment.


I don't think I'm mouthing off. No need to get heated because I don't roll over and play dead after the first response. I'm just voicing a dissenting opinion. We come here to learn right?

Anyway I get your point here.


----------



## SlowBoat (Jun 26, 2015)

tradedate said:


> I don't think I'm mouthing off. No need to get heated because I don't roll over and play dead after the first response. I'm just voicing a dissenting opinion. We come here to learn right?
> 
> Anyway I get your point here.


My apologies. No harm meant. Was just a general mouthing off comment. When it comes to speaking out, we the workers have the right to remain silent according to these companies.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

tradedate said:


> I don't think I'm mouthing off. No need to get heated because I don't roll over and play dead after the first response. I'm just voicing a dissenting opinion. We come here to learn right?
> Anyway I get your point here.


I promise you SlowBoat was not being deragatory... "mouth off" is a figure of speech and he was talking about ANYONE "mouthing off" about their employer - not YOU!


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Gotcha, All good fellas.


----------



## BorisTheBlade (Mar 19, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> How? You're still free to say what you want.
> If they say that they don't want to work with you anymore, how is that limiting your free speech?


Your no legal 


tradedate said:


> Because I'm being threatened with retaliation by means of loss of business/income specifically for expressing my views.


you have a fundamental misunderstanding of what the first amendment is. Freedom of speech is meant to protect you from the government. You are free to say whatever you want against the government and they cannot sanction put you in jail etc. the first amendment has nothing to do with 2 private parties like uber and yourself.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

BorisTheBlade said:


> Your no legal
> 
> you have a fundamental misunderstanding of what the first amendment is. Freedom of speech is meant to protect you from the government. You are free to say whatever you want against the government and they cannot sanction put you in jail etc. the first amendment has nothing to do with 2 private parties like uber and yourself.


Got it. I've been educated by the good folks at Uber Forum University.


----------



## BorisTheBlade (Mar 19, 2015)

tradedate said:


> Got it. I've been educated by the good folks at Uber Forum University.


Yeah I saw someone beat me to it after I posted.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://m.facebook.com/Philalimodrivers/?tsid=0.6955064043868333&source=typeahead*
> 
> View attachment 27294


POST # 1/chi1cabby: Well, well, WELL !!!
Can YOU spell
B-B-B-B-B-O-M-B-S-H-E-L-L ? BOOYAH !
Thanks, chi1cabby.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

tradedate said:


> Got it. I've been educated by the good folks at Uber Forum University.


POST # 27/tradedate: That WOULD be
Uber People.net/Forums
University, Sir! #[F]Uber Forum is a
Whol'notha Animule !


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 27/tradedate: That WOULD be
> Uber People.net/Forums
> University, Sir! #[F]Uber Forum is a
> Whol'notha Animule !


And my lessons continue!


----------



## Ubereater (Dec 25, 2015)

Hitler ???? Nah.. he is a joker


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://m.facebook.com/Philalimodrivers/?tsid=0.6955064043868333&source=typeahead*
> 
> View attachment 27294


You know when you have to THREATEN your "contractors" not to publicly compare you to Hitler, there just MAY be a problem!



Michael - Cleveland said:


> I can respesct you - and still choose not to work with you (especially if you're libeling me).


It's not libel if it's true.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The guy who posted doesn't know the difference between a dictator and a mass-murdering genocidal maniac.
> I wouldn't have given him a warning. (but that's just me)


Uber doesn't know the difference between an employee and an independent contractor.

It's all good.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

On January 9th I decided that Uber is a crummy partner, so I had them deactivate my account. Hence, I have no fear of retribution from Uber for any derogatory comments I make, which after all, are my opinion which I am entitled to.

With that said, for any of you that wish to share your unflattering opinions of Uber but are afraid to due to retribution from Uber, please feel free to forward your comments to me and I shall post them for you but in my name.

By the way, in my opinion there is little difference between Hitler and Kalanick.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I can respesct you - and still choose not to work with you (especially if you're libeling me).


Nope, libeling involves intention to lie in a defamatory manner. However, it is a private company, so they can pretty much use any excuse to "suspend your partnership", and the First Amendment doesn't apply to FUber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

...........and Uber has not tried to invoke Godwin's Law? I do not subscribe to Godwin's Law, but I am surprised, still................


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

That comparison was plain unadulterated stupidity they should have deactivated you on the spot. Disagreeing with someone doesn't give you the right to deliver any level of insult you desire. If your stupid enough to pull something like that off in a public forum how much sound judgment are you capable of when working. Grow up get a life your not impressing any one with an ounce of common sense.I hope for your sake your just young and immature at least it would be an excuse and you'd have time to improve


----------



## kakauber (Apr 20, 2016)

Klanick is a lowlife looser aka dictator aka indentured servant master.....


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

No he's not he's a businessman to the core a died in the wool capitalist who totally hate government interference in free trade. He no dictator because that would indicate a high level of political savvy nessus which is an attribute that thru his actions I can grantee the world he does not possess


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Ubereater said:


> Hitler ???? Nah.. he is a joker


^^^
Looks like Travis stepped into some dog crap after alighting from his Uber and before sashaying into the studio.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Kalee said:


> On January 9th I decided that Uber is a crummy partner, so I had them deactivate my account. Hence, I have no fear of retribution from Uber for any derogatory comments I make, which after all, are my opinion which I am entitled to.
> 
> With that said, for any of you that wish to share your unflattering opinions of Uber but are afraid to due to retribution from Uber, please feel free to forward your comments to me and I shall post them for you but in my name.
> 
> By the way, in my opinion there is little difference between Hitler and Kalanick.


^^^
By the way, in my opinion there is little difference between Hitler and Kalanick.

^Hitler had a mustache...


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Anybody can say anything they want anytime they want as long as they are willing to pay the consequences. And if they are not willing to pay the consequences they will pay anyway


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

This won't be the first time in history the councilors got rid of the counciled. Unless he's taking his own advice in that case he's got a fool for a client. At any rate he's probably surrounded by yes men that want his job and giving bad advice is the best way to get it. ETU BRUTUS


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> This won't be the first time in history the councilors got rid of the counciled. Unless he's taking his own advice in that case he's got a fool for a client. At any rate he's probably surrounded by yes men that want his job and giving bad advice is the best way to get it. ETU BRUTUS


Heil Travis !

They BOTH had a vision

They both carried out Blitzkrieg attack methods . . .

They both sacrificed their soldiers( drivers)

Hmmmmmmmm . . .

They BOTH failed in China ( Russia)

Hmmmm . . . Fascist policy . . .

Heil Travis !

Nawwwww I see no likeness here at all.

Heil Travis is just a German word . . .
Like UBER.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Please Retweet:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


HE GOT a warning !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Please Retweet:*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you have LOVED to be at THAT Meeting ? Probably Travis himself made "them aware".
You find that motor porker Ahmed and you fix him now !

I've got a $10 Billion Russian investor coming over, and all his ancestors were killed on the Eastern Front by Hitler !

Hmmmmmmm . . .

People disappear every day over less.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *https://m.facebook.com/Philalimodrivers/?tsid=0.6955064043868333&source=typeahead*
> 
> View attachment 27294


Is it just me ,or does Travis look like a Bolivian soccer player in that depiction ? I know the red shirt is wrong color for Bolivian National Football team,( A.S. Roma) maybe it's the squint ?
( can I say that and keep my job ? Huh ? Can I ?)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Travis is on a golf course hoping he gets the ax so he can lower his handicap.Hes got a Uber driver shagging lost balls that have the Uber logo on them with some hot young thing driving him around lighting Cuban cigars with 100 bills. A bottle of 30 year old limited addition scotch whiskey. Just kidding but it sure sounds like fun


Single malt scotch,lighting cigars with Uber drivers titles,Uber Caddy coming soon !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Uber could use a little help in the diplomatic dept. Hillary will be looking for a job in the not to distant future.She has international experience used to being driven around. Has a knack for rubbing people the wrong way. Hell bring Bill too as her driver but she'd have to make sure he kept his paws off the merchandise. We have enough old problems without bill creating new ones


Hillary should be doing commercials for Depends Adult Diapers !


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Or maybe bernie if that beat up old car of his qualified


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Just. Kidding about bernie I like the man


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I gotta go change my hernia belt laughing to hard


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tommyboy said:


> Uber could use a little help in the diplomatic dept. Hillary will be looking for a job in the not to distant future.She has international experience used to being driven around. Has a knack for rubbing people the wrong way. Hell bring Bill too as her driver but she'd have to make sure he kept his paws off the merchandise. We have enough old problems without bill creating new ones


Hillary presenting " reset " button ( that actually says overcharge in Russian) to Russian Diplomat.right before she begged for them to buy trillions in u.s. T - bills ( read runaway national debt your children will pay for) pre Benghazzi.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> ie. They got caught and know they can't get away with it. They weren't out there just looking around. They have a record of those cars lets see if the ratings fall on those drivers over the next few months.


That is more like STASSI GERMANY SPYING than Hitler.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The thing is, by actually addressing this, they just make themselves look more ridiculous. Better to ignore it. By acknowledging ut, they bring up the question of why a driver would make that comparison in the first place.

In other words, why dignify it with a response? Unless you feel it's necessary to explain why it DOESN'T apply? And if you think that needs explaining...well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The thing is, by actually addressing this, they just make themselves look more ridiculous. Better to ignore it. By acknowledging ut, they bring up the question of why a driver would make that comparison in the first place.
> 
> In other words, why dignify it with a response? Unless you feel it's necessary to explain why it DOESN'T apply? And if you think that needs explaining...well.


Travis is writing a book called Mein Karr.
" if you want to shine like the sun,first you must burn drivers up like it ".
" if you say it is a big enough surge,and say it often enough ,they will believe it ".


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Hitler would be offended if he were compared to Kaladick.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 37889
> 
> Travis is writing a book called Mein Karr.
> " if you want to shine like the sun,first you must burn drivers up like it ".
> " if you say it is a big enough surge,and say it often enough ,they will believe it ".


Hitler came up with the Volkswagen The people's car. Cheap transport was in his blood as well.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Hitler came up with the Volkswagen The people's car. Cheap transport was in his blood as well.


Yes, I'm starting to see that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Hitler would be offended if he were compared to Kaladick.


The S.S.(SUPER SURGE) DRIVERS WOULD LINE US UP AND SHOOT US !


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

I do not liken Travis K to Hitler, first, Hitler would be insulted. At least TK and Der Fuhrer's delusions of grandeur have a similar thread.''


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm confused here... how would being deactivated be a disadvantage?

I dont Drive for them anymore regardless of wild offers that are sent to me which add up to thousands of dollars. 

I only drive for Lyft, excellent treatment!


----------

